# Fast & Furious 9: Im neuen Trailer geht es mit fliegenden Autos Richtung Weltall



## PCGH-Redaktion (17. April 2021)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Fast & Furious 9: Im neuen Trailer geht es mit fliegenden Autos Richtung Weltall* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Fast & Furious 9: Im neuen Trailer geht es mit fliegenden Autos Richtung Weltall*


----------



## nurfbold (17. April 2021)

Ohmann, es wird auch immer absurder. Ich feiere die ersten vier Teile, danach bin ich raus.


----------



## Julian K (17. April 2021)

Ich weiß schon, warum ich nur die ersten beiden Teile wirklich unterhaltsam fand.


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (17. April 2021)

Die sollten mal die Reihe einstampfen,das wird langsam zu Fast & Absurdus.


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (17. April 2021)

Man sollte dann aufhören wenn es am schönsten ist
und das war spätestens 2015 nach Teil 7.

Aber gut. 
Nach dem ruinieren und abmelken von Star Wars und Star Trek wundert mich eh nichts mehr.
*Pro-Tipp: Einfach ignorieren und links liegen lassen.*


----------



## hrIntelNvidia (17. April 2021)

🤦🏼‍♂️


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (17. April 2021)

Teil 10 wird noch kommen...'Versprechen' an Paul Walker ^^

Ja, es wird immer absurder, aber die Story drum herum finde ich noch unterhaltsam genug, dass ich mir die Filme weiterhin ansehen werde. Ein, zwei Bierchen dazu und dann passt das


----------



## PatPaw (17. April 2021)

Vorallem "Demnächst im Kino" finde ich gut


----------



## Bandicoot (17. April 2021)

Seh ich wie Herr Einwegkartoffel! Dafür reichts noch.
Weltall, jawohl, wurde nicht schon nach Teil 7 witzelder Weise gesagt, igendwann fahren die im Weltall.
Es ist soweit   freu mich den mal zu sichten.


----------



## ToZo1 (17. April 2021)

Ich fand den 1. Teil und Tokio Drift am besten.... den Rest eher ... kennt jemand das, wenn man anfängt die Aktionszenen vorzuspulen, weil sie einen tierisch nerven und langweilen?


----------



## slasher (17. April 2021)

ToZo1 schrieb:


> Ich fand den 1. Teil und Tokio Drift am besten.... den Rest eher ... kennt jemand das, wenn man anfängt die Aktionszenen vorzuspulen, weil sie einen tierisch nerven und langweilen?


Jop, darüber hinaus kam echt nur noch Blödsinn.

Oh weia, ich weiß noch das die Tuning Scene damals im Mittelpunkt stand und nicht der Blödsinn den die da jetzt vermarkten.
Ich wünschte die würden wieder "normal" und etwas im Zusammenhang von Teil 1 und Teil 3 machen.


----------



## RyzA (17. April 2021)

Ich habe die Box. Teile 1-7. Ich mag die Schauspieler. Die Musik ist auch ganz cool und die Frauen schön anzusehen.
Aber ernst genommen habe ich die Reihe noch nie. Und dieses Freunde-Familien-Getue ist auch nur oberflächlich.


----------



## Cosmas (17. April 2021)

Für zwei Stunden Popcorn Unterhaltung reichts, da kann man bissel entspannen und sich amüsieren, man weiss ja was man bekommt, nicht wie WW84 dieser Müll.


----------



## SFT-GSG (17. April 2021)

Also das irgendwas in Kinos startet halte ich für ein Gerücht.....


----------



## ToZo1 (17. April 2021)

SFT-GSG schrieb:


> Also das irgendwas in Kinos startet halte ich für ein Gerücht.....


Warum? In den USA haben ungefähr 18-20 Bundesstaaten die Lockdowns und Coronazwangsmaßnahmen inklusive Maskenzwang eingestellt. In UK anscheinend auch. Da sind die Kinos wieder auf. In der EU... tja, da haste recht.


----------



## RedDragon20 (17. April 2021)

Ich mag die Reihe. Eben WEIL sie so absurd ist und eigentlich nur von all den Übertreibungen, Sprüchen und der Action lebt. Nicht mehr, nicht weniger. Hirn aus, Bier auf und sich berieseln lassen. Mehr braucht man von der Reihe nicht zu erwarten und das macht auch mal Spaß. 

Wenn ich Anspruch will, guck ich Filme aus dem Indie-Bereich.


----------



## Finallin (17. April 2021)

Teil 1-3 (der 4. Teil evtl.. auch noch) haben mir gefallen. Aber alles was danach kam wurde immer absurder und hatte mich dem eigentlichen Thema nicht mehr viel zutun leider. 

Vermutlich werde ich mir auch den 9. Teil ansehen, aber mehr als billiges "Popcorn- Kino" ist es in meinen Augen nicht mehr.


----------



## Atma (18. April 2021)

Tokyo Drift war der letzte gute Teil, danach habe ich aufgehört. War definitiv eine gute Entscheidung, bei den Teilen danach sterben einem beim Zuschauen doch Hirnzellen ab ...


----------



## restX3 (18. April 2021)

Warum ist das so erfolgreich? Nicht mal den Anstand nach dem tragischen Tod von Paul Walker aufzuhören mit der Serie.
Was ist das inzwischen? Alles Super Geheimagenten mit schnellen Autos?


----------



## Mendokusaay (18. April 2021)

Ich hab das damals für ein Witz gehalten als eine Meme mit Vin Diesels Karre Richtung Weltall die Runde im Internet gemacht hat 😂


----------



## Joker-TS (18. April 2021)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ich mag die Reihe. Eben WEIL sie so absurd ist und eigentlich nur von all den Übertreibungen, Sprüchen und der Action lebt. Nicht mehr, nicht weniger. Hirn aus, Bier auf und sich berieseln lassen. Mehr braucht man von der Reihe nicht zu erwarten und das macht auch mal Spaß.
> 
> Wenn ich Anspruch will, guck ich Filme aus dem Indie-Bereich.


Nich bös gemeint, aber ich weiss meine zeit besser zuverplämpern...


----------



## manimani89 (18. April 2021)

fand die alle einfach nur schlecht. gibt soo gute action filme aber das ist nur mist und max für 12 jährige gemacht. besten action filme sind the dark knight, heat, the raid 1 und 2, stirb langsam, usw...


----------



## RedDragon20 (18. April 2021)

Joker-TS schrieb:


> Nich bös gemeint, aber ich weiss meine zeit besser zuverplämpern...


Ich versteh den Einwand grad nicht.  Wieso solltest du das bös' meinen?


----------



## doedelmeister (18. April 2021)

Die Serie ist mit das schlechteste was es an Kinofilmen gibt. Die ersten 2 Teile konnte man sich wenigstens noch ansehen, danach baut es immer weiter ab. Die Dialoge und Schauspielleistung war ja schon immer grenzwertig, aber in den neueren ist die Action auch immer abgehobener.


----------



## LDNV (18. April 2021)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ich mag die Reihe. Eben WEIL sie so absurd ist und eigentlich nur von all den Übertreibungen, Sprüchen und der Action lebt. Nicht mehr, nicht weniger. Hirn aus, Bier auf und sich berieseln lassen. Mehr braucht man von der Reihe nicht zu erwarten und das macht auch mal Spaß.
> 
> Wenn ich Anspruch will, guck ich Filme aus dem Indie-Bereich.


Genauso ist es. Mag sie auch alle noch  Vom ersten bis zum letzten.


----------



## Mahoy (18. April 2021)

Der Blödsinn wäre leichter zu ertragen oder könnte sogar richtig gut sein, wenn nicht gleichzeitig so viel Drama  dazwischen geschoben würde. Entweder ganz selbstironisch oder gar nicht.


----------



## Bandicoot (18. April 2021)

Ich sehe die Fast & Furious Filme wie ein filmisch gewordenes Destruction Derby.
Am besten fande ich nach Teil 1 noch den 5. das in Rio war unterhaltsam.
Tokio Drift schaut sich eher wie ein Spin Off aber geht auch noch.
Der Rest ist so lala.


----------



## Sinuscom (18. April 2021)

Sowas ist der Grund dafür warum ich in den letzten 13 Jahren nur 1 mal im Kino war, und da war ich Joker schauen, und es war großartig.


----------



## pascha953 (19. April 2021)

Aus dem Ghetto ins Weltall

WTF!!!!


----------



## Joker-TS (19. April 2021)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ich versteh den Einwand grad nicht.  Wieso solltest du das bös' meinen?


manch einer fühlt sich ja gleich angegriffen bei "zeit verplempern"


----------



## Acgira (12. Juni 2021)

Sinuscom schrieb:


> Sowas ist der Grund dafür warum ich in den letzten 13 Jahren nur 1 mal im Kino war, und da war ich Joker schauen, und es war großartig.


Das Kino ist auch vorwiegend für ein junges Publikum (6 - 27 Jahre) gemacht. Wenn man sich dort ab 30 von Jahr zu Jahr stets mehr fehlplatziert fühlt und immer weniger Filme vorfindet die Inhaltlich passen, dann ist das etwas ganz natürliches.


----------

